# Labs look midrange to you?



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I know they are considered ''normal'', but I keep reading posts to other people that their labs are not midrange and should be...according to the ref labs. Not great with math, lol.

T3(NO FREES IT LOOKS LIKE) 3.2 (2.0-4.8)
T41.02(0.90-1.80)
TSH 1.590 (0.270-4.200)

TPO 323- DOWN FROM 782 in sept 2010.
TSI less than 89%
ATG-less than 20

I appreciate it.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The object question is always, "how do you feel at that level"?

If you feel fine, your numbers are fine. There is no magic formula or number for thyroid replacement, and people tend to over-analyze the numbers.

If you don't feel fine, your T4 gives you room for an increase.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Taught college math, love numbers!

To get the mid-range add the two range numbers together and divide the total by 2.

For your T3, mid-range is 2.0+4.8=6.8, then 6.8/2=3.4. So 3.4 is the mid range point for T3 for your lab and you are below midrange with 3.2

For your T4, 0.90+1.80=2.70, then 2.70/2=1.35. So 1.35 is the mid range so you are below again with 1.02


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

greatdanes said:


> I know they are considered ''normal'', but I keep reading posts to other people that their labs are not midrange and should be...according to the ref labs. Not great with math, lol.
> 
> T3(NO FREES IT LOOKS LIKE) 3.2 (2.0-4.8)
> T41.02(0.90-1.80)
> ...


I tend to believe that your Labs reference range are for Frees. They correspond with my Labs reference range for frees, so I am assuming yours are.

All three of your levels are on the low side of your Labs mid. range which could indicate something else might be going on with your health. Pituitary problem, allergies, hormonal imbalance, yeast issue, adrenal fatigue, Cushing's syndrome, prescription drugs, etc. These may interfere with thyroid levels and would need to be corrected first before expecting thyroid levels to be better or correct.

I agree with lainey. We are all different and will feel different at different levels. Where one feels their best another may not. One shoe does not fit all, likewise levels. So any where within Labs reference range where you feel your best or thereabouts, is the level for you. Hyperthyroids are certainly not going to feel their best at a hypothyroid levels, nor will a hypothyroid feel best at a hyperthyroid levels. After all, hyperthyroids and hypothyroids have different metabolisms so they shouldn't be expected to feel best at the same levels. I personally believe we each have our own set level within Labs reference range, and, I wouldn't expect you to feel best at mine.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

northernlite said:


> Taught college math, love numbers!
> 
> To get the mid-range add the two range numbers together and divide the total by 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the math lesson. It will help me out considerable when trying to configure Lab ranges. May we call upon you in the future for any math issues re. thyroid.

Thanks!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Certainly!!! I'll give you one more that might be useful on here. I read some people like their FT4 and FT3 to be at least the middle of the upper half of the range. What they are looking for is their numbers to be 3/4th of the way into the range.

Add the two range numbers together and then multiply by 0.75. Using greatdanes T3's 2.0+4.8 = 6.8 then 6.8 X 0.75 = 5.1


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

northernlite said:


> Taught college math, love numbers!
> 
> To get the mid-range add the two range numbers together and divide the total by 2.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you. I really hope I can remember that, in fact I'll bookmark it. Thanks again!!!:hugs:


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

lainey said:


> The object question is always, "how do you feel at that level"?
> 
> If you feel fine, your numbers are fine. There is no magic formula or number for thyroid replacement, and people tend to over-analyze the numbers.
> 
> If you don't feel fine, your T4 gives you room for an increase.


You are so right. In fact I feel fine. No joint pains, no tiredness, no weight loss,or gain. In fact, I knew my numbers would be in ''normal'' limits by the way I felt. My T4 and T3 have been a little lower than that in the past and I still felt fine. I;ve never seen my TSH that high before..it's usually always under 1.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

GD Women said:


> I tend to believe that your Labs reference range are for Frees. They correspond with my Labs reference range for frees, so I am assuming yours are.
> 
> All three of your levels are on the low side of your Labs mid. range which could indicate something else might be going on with your health. Pituitary problem, allergies, hormonal imbalance, yeast issue, adrenal fatigue, Cushing's syndrome, prescription drugs, etc. These may interfere with thyroid levels and would need to be corrected first before expecting thyroid levels to be better or correct.
> 
> I agree with lainey. We are all different and will feel different at different levels. Where one feels their best another may not. One shoe does not fit all, likewise levels. So any where within Labs reference range where you feel your best or thereabouts, is the level for you. Hyperthyroids are certainly not going to feel their best at a hypothyroid levels, nor will a hypothyroid feel best at a hyperthyroid levels. After all, hyperthyroids and hypothyroids have different metabolisms so they shouldn't be expected to feel best at the same levels. I personally believe we each have our own set level within Labs reference range, and, I wouldn't expect you to feel best at mine.


Thanks for the insight, and i will look into pit issues if other problems arise. I think it may be b/c I have both AB's working against each other.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

northernlite said:


> Certainly!!! I'll give you one more that might be useful on here. I read some people like their FT4 and FT3 to be at least the middle of the upper half of the range. What they are looking for is their numbers to be 3/4th of the way into the range.
> 
> Add the two range numbers together and then multiply by 0.75. Using greatdanes T3's 2.0+4.8 = 6.8 then 6.8 X 0.75 = 5.1


Wow! Thanks again. You make my math life a little easier.


----------

